# Sharing quickbooks online?



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

My friend has a business and uses Quick Books.

She also as a business partner at another location and wants to be able to access the same data.

She wants to be able for them both to be logged into the application and make changes/input data etc.

*If* they were in the same building I would think that they just keep the application files on a server which they both access. However they are not and making her computer a server over the internet is not preferred .


Can they use some sort of online file/application server that they could both access the application files etc. And in this way they could on any computer and create files etc.?


thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You clearly need a VPN, since I suspect this is data you don't want being transferred "in the clear" over the Internet. :smile:

You also need a multi-user version of QuickBooks.


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

johnwill said:


> You clearly need a VPN, since I suspect this is data you don't want being transferred "in the clear" over the Internet. :smile:
> 
> You also need a multi-user version of QuickBooks.


she plans on using a multi user version.

I suppose I need to research VPN's.
They are private networks over the internet right?

Could they not just store the application on their websites server in a private area where they could both access and work with the app? 

thanks again for the reply jw


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know of any web based options with QuickBooks, but I'd probably be tempted to chat with their tech support. Maybe they know a clever way to share them that I don't know about. :smile:


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

johnwill said:


> I don't know of any web based options with QuickBooks, but I'd probably be tempted to chat with their tech support. Maybe they know a clever way to share them that I don't know about. :smile:


I found this, I'll have to look into it.

thanks for the input JW


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

johnwill said:


> You clearly need a VPN, since I suspect this is data you don't want being transferred "in the clear" over the Internet.



So one of the two girls computer need to act as a server then? Or can the vpn server be set up elsewhere and then neither of the 2 girls need to keep their PC on so that the other can access it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The server VPN would have to be available anytime someone wanted to connect. The client computers only need the VPN tunnel active when they're actually accessing the machine.


----------

